# 2015 M3: Need a dealer willing to negotiate



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm going to make a prediction that in a few months we're going to see a thread from this guy about how dis-satisfied he is with the service he's getting from his CA, his order was f'd up, the delivery date got changed, etc. etc. etc. and what a crappy job his CA is doing, these guys should be ashamed of themselves, etc. Let's all keep our eyes out for that! All for a couple of hundred bucks.


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

OP: You're what my industry calls a "time grind." You use a sales persons time and even if you do buy (you usually don't) you've used so much of our time that the transaction isn't worth it after you've ground us down to little or no profit.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

First, if the deal holds up, you got an M3 for $1,900 over ED invoice. Good job.

Second, I think you are out of your mind buying a $69,000 car if your income is as low as you say it is ("hoping to make $200,000 this year). Seriously? That's 328 coin, not M3 coin. Are you living in your parents' basement? Or is your business (restaurant?) all cash so you don't report your earnings to the IRS? I wonder what you could actually make if you applied yourself to your career instead of negotiating with half a dozen CA's (some of whom probably make more than you do).

Third, please take some of the $$$ you saved and invest it in learning how to write in English, with at least third grade grammar, spelling and punctuation. Your posts are painful beyond words to read.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

^Where's that 'thanks' button???

LB- You are confusing our collective distaste for YOU and your style, with a position of 'defense of dealer pricing' or 'dont negotiate'.

Like I said, let us know if you ever take delivery.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

: popcorn:


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

LB-bimmer said:


> If OP is a "time grind" what is your name for me. Deal done in 30 min.
> Just curious ? ;-)


You mean how you used 30 minutes of multiple sales peoples time knowing you weren't buying from two of them - we have worse names for you.


----------



## 2ndlife (Mar 14, 2014)

Ty Vil said:


> You mean how you used 30 minutes of multiple sales peoples time knowing you weren't buying from two of them - we have worse names for you.


This guy threadjacked the thread. He isn't even the OP. 
The real OP never came back so probably his deal fell apart too.


----------



## jordanM3 (Jun 18, 2004)

Campfamily said:


> I'm going to make a prediction that in a few months we're going to see a thread from this guy about how dis-satisfied he is with the service he's getting from his CA, his order was f'd up, the delivery date got changed, etc. etc. etc. and what a crappy job his CA is doing, these guys should be ashamed of themselves, etc. Let's all keep our eyes out for that! All for a couple of hundred bucks.


You'll never hear about it in this case....zero chance that would ever get posted.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Popcorn 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app
[email protected]


----------



## jordanM3 (Jun 18, 2004)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Popcorn
> 
> I've been enjoying it.


----------



## JP 99300 (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow, he actually went back and deleted or edited almost every one of his (too numerous) posts. What a time suck he was for all of us....lucky none of our sponsors had to deal with him on the CA front.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

What a weird day !

I've learnt few new words today , i.e. "time grind", "woohoo" , " Go Buyers" & "this sheep run away from Butcher Factory". :lmao:

Come back LB ! You don't have permission to leave. Stay & don't run . My weekend has just began.

: popcorn::guitar::guitar::guitar:


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

I think we have a shoe in for the D-Bag of the month award...


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Rofl!


----------



## MWatty550 (Sep 8, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Popcorn
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app
> [email protected]


Seriously! Why are we still talking about this? "...next please!":tsk:


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Hope we didn't scare him off. I am dying to hear the deal he negotiates for winter tires when he does his ED, plus the deal he negotiates when he takes his Mama-San and Papa-san to the European ski resort.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

LB-bimmer said:


> Omg No wonder Am on a
> "Ask a Dealer" forum Oouch
> Wasps nest Ruuuuuunnnnn


If you're lucky, maybe the mods will give you your own forum. I am thinking "Ask an Azzhole" would be a good name for it.

Consider this: the CA's have only two things to sell: their time and their expertise. You have chewed that up, without any intention of paying for it. That is exactly the same as me walking into your restaurant, going to the buffet, loading up my plate with egg rolls, spare ribs, Peking ravioli's, General Tso's chicken, pork fried rice, and Kung Pao pork, then bolting out the back door without paying the check.

You think you are clever. We think you are a jerk. Glad you are impressed with yourself, because none of us are.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

quackbury said:


> Hope we didn't scare him off. I am dying to hear the deal he negotiates for winter tires when he does his ED, plus the deal he negotiates when he takes his Mama-San and Papa-san to the European ski resort.





LB-bimmer said:


> Not doing winter tires, checked it all ready


Heeey bro,

I'm a novice here. Let me know how you negotiate 1st class airfares to MUC. I'm more interest in airfare deals. My legs have to stretch, if you get my drift.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

LB-bimmer said:


> Not doing winter tires, checked it all ready


Hey, you need winter tires if you're doing ED 5 months from now. All jokes aside, I believe it's German law that you are required to drive with winter tires in January. There's nothing more important than your own safety and liability.


----------



## German Expat (Sep 29, 2006)

You will need snow tires if the weather is bad but not if the roads are clean. So it is a bit risky not to get them. You can play the odds though or worst case not drive the car yourself and just get it shipped. Beats the purpose of a ED though.

The penalty is not that bad (40 or 80 Euro) but the real issue is insurance related if you have an accident.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

The BMW USA website cautions buyers taking European Delivery during the winter months that they should consider renting winter tires if they plan to drive in inclement weather in Europe. The "German rule" they cite is no different from what happens in California if you're trying to drive between Reno or Tahoe and the Bay Area when it's snowing. If the weather's bad, the CHP will set up check points on 80 and 50 to make sure drivers have snow tires and AWD. If it's really bad, they may even require chains to let you continue on your trip.

If you have an accident in California and you caused the accident by trying to drive on snow and ice without proper equipment, you will be in deep doo-doo. Same thing happens in Europe. Just don't try to drive on roads with snow and/or ice without proper tires so that you avoid trouble with the law. I think that's just common sense and it applies no matter where you are driving.


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

LB-bimmer said:


> Thank you
> Deleted


----------



## Hill (Jul 16, 2009)

Fascinating, sorta'.

Something above caught my eye, and that was the commentary to do with the effect of a trade-in on the way a car sale deal is structured. Would anyone be willing to explain further how such 'number crunching can be worked to an advantage for either party to a deal?


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Hill said:


> Fascinating, sorta'.
> 
> Something above caught my eye, and that was the commentary to do with the effect of a trade-in on the way a car sale deal is structured. Would anyone be willing to explain further how such 'number crunching can be worked to an advantage for either party to a deal?


It adds another variable to the profitability on a deal. So for instance, you may be getting an invoice +$500 deal, and maybe the dealer wouldn't have gone that low except they feel they can make $1500 on your trade so their actual profit is $2000, not $500.

In many cases, the dealer manipulates either the trade value or the deal in order to make a buyer feel happy that they got a certain aspect of the deal (Like a certain value for their trade or a certain $ amount on the price of the car). This is why it is suggested to come to agreement on each part of the deal separately rather than as a package.

The only way I can see a buyer benefitting is if they are upside down in their current vehicle the dealer can roll some of that into the new deal...and I say benefitting meaning they can get the car, not that they are financially benefitting.


----------



## JP 99300 (Sep 29, 2004)

Could one of the MODS please close this thread? It has spiraled enough, let's put it out of its misery....


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

JP 99300 said:


> Could one of the MODS please close this thread? It has spiraled enough, let's put it out of its misery....


D-o-n-e done.


----------

